# Ankle Purse



## RHYTHM261 (Nov 27, 2007)

Chanel has set a new trend with the ankle purse. Inspired by the recent rash of starletts having to wear ankle monitoring devices. What do you think?

Would you wear it?


----------



## monniej (Nov 27, 2007)

hell no i don't want a freakin' faux tether! wtf?


----------



## Bexy (Nov 27, 2007)

No thanks.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 27, 2007)

Only if I could put my .38 S&amp;W in it.






Sorry, I'm bad.



I'd wear my newblack pumps, not those yukky shoes!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 27, 2007)

that reminds me of the mid-90s where wearing scrunchies on your ankles was cool (at least where i was at it was).


----------



## MissMaryMac (Nov 27, 2007)

That is so tacky, but I love the shoe.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 27, 2007)

nope, that particular ankle bag is ugly, maybe if it was more attractive and I was drunk, I might consider it, LOL


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 28, 2007)

Lol, that's funny. God what is this world coming to??

The shoes are pretty funky though, I'd wear _those!_


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hell no i don't want a freakin' faux tether! wtf? 
See...that's what I thought too.


----------



## Annia (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Only if I could put my .38 S&amp;W in it.
http://www.ccwsupply.biz/DeSantis44A...PagePHOTO1.gif

Sorry, I'm bad.



I'd wear my newblack pumps, not those yukky shoes!

haha, cute.




I like the shoes with out the 'purse'


----------



## KellyB (Nov 28, 2007)

That's one of the dumbest things I've seen in a while. What will they come up with next.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Nov 28, 2007)

There are more pictures of the purses with shoes here

Style Crunch: A Style Tabloid For Fashion Junkies

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Only if I could put my .38 S&amp;W in it.
http://www.ccwsupply.biz/DeSantis44A...PagePHOTO1.gif

Sorry, I'm bad.



I'd wear my newblack pumps, not those yukky shoes!



You are too funny....but I get your point.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nope, that particular ankle bag is ugly, maybe if it was more attractive and I was drunk, I might consider it, LOL Don't worry. Forever 21 will have a knock off soon enough.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 28, 2007)

You could use it to hide cash or whatever if you were wearing long pants over the top of it. But as a fashion accessory it is really ugly.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Only if I could put my .38 S&amp;W in it.
http://www.ccwsupply.biz/DeSantis44A...PagePHOTO1.gif

Sorry, I'm bad.



I'd wear my newblack pumps, not those yukky shoes!

How funny! But no to the ankle purse here.


----------



## Leony (Nov 28, 2007)

LMAOOOO ha ha


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ladies, Please post the first sighting of the ankle purse in public. I'm interested in knowing how many women would wear this thing.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 28, 2007)

no thanks


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I second that Kelly.


----------



## michixboo (Nov 29, 2007)

So i was thinking it might come in handy if your at a dancing party, club, or something. no one wants to leave their purse laying around these days. and who wants to carry it around while their dancing? .. i would wear it, only with long pants on. =)


----------



## Karren (Nov 29, 2007)

NO!!!! Never!!


----------



## Aprill (Nov 29, 2007)

That is just stoopid


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,

Love the shoe, but wouldn't wear the purse around my ankle.


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 1, 2007)

no, thats not attractive. lol.


----------



## jphan07 (Dec 1, 2007)

ugh...i'll pass


----------



## mayyami (Dec 2, 2007)

what a total waste of money.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hell no I would not wear that. Thats so ugly and stupid. Why on earth would someone purchase one of those?


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeesh, that thing is fug!!


----------



## Gloss (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't take this seriously.. Love Chanel, but everyone makes mistakes *sigh* I can't imagine it being comfortable either!


----------



## courtni (Dec 2, 2007)

What a tacky product. Not my cup of tea, that's for sure.


----------



## Sheikah (Dec 2, 2007)

If I could wear it underneath my pants it could come in handy... but out in the open for everyone to see, hell no.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi,

Love the shoe, but wouldn't wear the purse around my ankle.

The shoe is cute. Chanel is going to sell a lot of those purses. I have seen several articles where the writer is saying they like the purse. Some were calling it the "Rehab Bag"


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 3, 2007)

Is this a joke?


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Dec 3, 2007)

Hell to the naw! lol


----------



## monniej (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is this a joke? i wish!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 4, 2007)

Eww. The one scrunched around the pants is the worst. They look like fanny packs for your ankle


----------



## Nox (Dec 4, 2007)

It could function very well as most ladies don't like to leave their purses down while on the dance floor. But only with long pants! I don't want anybody to see me wearing one of those.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Dec 6, 2007)

If your smuggling little bottles of vodka into a concert it could come in handy!


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't see why not! It seems like a great idea to me, and it looks pretty cute too. I've always wanted a bag that i don't need to worry about all the time, and this is the perfect solution!


----------



## KristinB (Dec 7, 2007)

That is just stupid. What a waste of money.


----------



## luxotika (Dec 7, 2007)

Why would you wear that? Every lady knows that if you need to conceal cash, you put it in your bra! HAHA.


----------



## amandabelle (Dec 7, 2007)

ick, no deal..


----------



## Bellagigi (Dec 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Only if I could put my .38 S&amp;W in it.
http://www.ccwsupply.biz/DeSantis44A...PagePHOTO1.gif

Sorry, I'm bad.




I'd wear my newblack pumps, not those yukky shoes!




LMAO!!! That was my thought too! Only I always thought it was much sexier to holster it in one of those thigh bands! LOL! I'll take the thigh band and let Chanel make custom monitor holder/covers for the naughty celebs. That's really sad if that was truly the inspiration.


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 10, 2007)

I think I would, if i was dancing or something.


----------



## Jinx (Dec 10, 2007)

Years ago I worked in this club where this lady came in and sold leather accessories and a lot of us bought these ankle purse-like things; they were very slender and laid smooth against the ankle, had a zipper and solid snaps to hold it on. It kinda looked like a leather wristband, I guess. 

We liked them because we could deal with customers and the crowds and not have to worry about how to hold our money and receipts (althought the slender design meant we couldn't hold a LOT of cash, but it was handy until we could get back to a till).


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha no!


----------



## lglala84 (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's a great idea......maybe like it could be a handbag and then when you go to dance you just wrap it around your ankle.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 11, 2007)

Nope!


----------



## na2a (Dec 14, 2007)

that is something i would never wear


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks stupid.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Dec 29, 2007)

dont think ill be wearing one of thoes!


----------



## xtina.nicole (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are about as attractive as that ankle monitor Martha Stewart was made to wear by her P.O.


----------

